# Owning or renting?



## Rich Parsons (Feb 27, 2011)

How many people Own the building they teach out of?

How many people Own the building the teach out of and rent out part of the building to another company or business?

How many people rent?

If you rent do you rent the building completely? 

Or do you rent a portion or time slot of the building? i.e. a Gym or something else?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 27, 2011)

I rent a basement suite in an office building.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 27, 2011)

None of the above - I teach for a YMCA; they collect the dues and pay me a percentage of the income the class generates.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 27, 2011)

I rent at a community center, for a specific time slot.  Officially, we only rent one portion -- but if there's nobody there, we can use the whole place.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 11, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> I rent at a community center, for a specific time slot.  Officially, we only rent one portion -- but if there's nobody there, we can use the whole place.



It's the same for us.
Martial arts clubs or teachers owning (or even renting) a dedicated building is virtually unheard of in Belgium. All cities and counties have sports centers where clubs can rent timeslots.


----------



## fangjian (Mar 15, 2011)

I rented out a portion of a large building. I closed my school a few months ago and will start teaching again soon. All of my stuff is still there so they will let me sublet hourly. Maybe this time around I'll actually make some money 

Possibly sometime this year I will move my school to a barn that is on my new property (home). A martial arts school in my barn. Now that would be awesome! Very spartan. Minus the really hard training, I guess


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 15, 2011)

In the past 39 years, our school has done it all short of owning our own building.  We've rented a space that was dedicated to only our school.  We've also rented a space that we've sublet to other activities.  We've been in the YMCA, YWCA, City Park Pavilion, and a Church.  Currently we are about to move into a fitness gym at the end of the month.  I think that owning your own building has alot of positives, but we've never gone that route when we've had the money to do so.  The positive of being in a place like the YMCA or a fitness gym is that there is a lot of cross fertilization of members, and you have immediate exposure to people that you would want to attract to the school.  **Not to mention a lower overhead than having your own dedicated space**

The down side, is lack of control over the space and lack of storage for equipment.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 15, 2011)

Personally I just like training outside in nature's beautiful envrionement!  

However, in the past I have rented and owned.  I think there is a huge advantage to
owning the building.  Simply because your money is going to an investment.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 15, 2011)

Renting from a renter.


----------



## Indie12 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rich Parsons said:


> How many people Own the building they teach out of?
> 
> How many people Own the building the teach out of and rent out part of the building to another company or business?
> 
> ...


 
With buildings are we talking commercial or private? I do own a business, but it's ran out of my private residence (yes it's licensed, insured, etc)... I would like to someday 'own' my own commerical building, right now the funding isn't in and since were a small school, it may take a while.

I've been with several "schools" who have rented either a school gym or run classes out of a health club... But I've personally found that for me at least owning my own works better!


----------



## Indie12 (Mar 30, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Personally I just like training outside in nature's beautiful envrionement!
> 
> However, in the past I have rented and owned. I think there is a huge advantage to
> owning the building. Simply because your money is going to an investment.


 

Training in nature and in the environment is always beautiful and more beneficial!! We usually do!!


----------

